# cauchero 1 day ootw



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

cauchero 1st day out of the water, few more to come in the next few days


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, hope you got a springtail farm!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Good stuff~ really sharp video to man! What you using?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have quite the spring tail collection plus the tank is well seeded also if you blow the video up to full size and 1080 you can see a few springs moving around by the lil guy.

The video was shot with a canon t3i with 100mm 2.8 usm macro


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

its been about a week since the first frogs emerged this guy is about 3 days old still hasn't left the brom. I have seen 3 at a single time but I believe I have 4 ootw now


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

That is sweet. I think I see a hint of red on them?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

both parents have a purple tint to their backs I assume that the red will become purple over time. all have some red but one has quite a bit (he is more skittish and harder to shoot).


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

dendrobates said:


> That is sweet. I think I see a hint of red on them?


I got a video of the one with some decent red he has been ootw about a week and seems to be doing well. He spends all his time in the leaf litter which made it harder to shoot but heres the video. I doubt the red will stay but I don't know if anyone else has had cauchero come out with red on them.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW!! Those are some very nice looking froglets. The little bit of red really sets em off. What's the lineage on the parents?


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet Videos! Those are some georgeous froglets! Keep the vid's coming I would love to see one of a froglet chasing down a springtail...

Robbie


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, those are beautiful! Just amazing.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

the babies are f1s from the 2011 strictly imports


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

its not the best pic but you can see how much red they have


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! That is a great great shot!! I'm guessing it will still darken up a lot huh?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

update about 2 months old still retaining some red, one of them is nest to the male for size comparison


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Nice! That froglet looks pretty big for only two months. Good work!


----------

